# Burton Driver X or...?



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Why not Ions again? In 10 years it has evolved somewhat. Its plenty stiff and the new Life Liner is oh so comfy. Choose from boa or speedlace. I sometimes ride the same set up as yours and love my Ion boas. 

Other usual suspects in the stiff dept.: Ride Insanos, Flow Talons, 32 TM2s, etc 

If wide is the most important factor, try the adidas Tactical ADVs, or wait for next year’s Photon Wides. Both mid stiff so there’s that.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Pointy Deity said:


> My Burton Ions have served me well over the years, but they're 10 years old (6 seasons on them), late season sales are going on, and I've got a few $ burning a hole in my pocket . Thinking of picking up a pair of super stiff freeride boots, would prefer to keep things under $400. Riding a NS Insta/Gator with Now Drive bindings... steeps, trees, carving, occasional jumps and drops. What should I look at aside from Burton Driver X?
> 
> Edit: I have wide feet, so boots that run wide are appreciated.


I know Salomon has two models of Wide boots and one that is quite mid-stiff in their line-up. You might want to check on that.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

> or wait for next year’s Photon Wides. Both mid stiff so there’s that.


Wow that's a blessing because the only boot that fitted me was the Ruler Wides and I almost got them broked in half! I just don't like the BOA on them but gotta try them!


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

Tried on some boots yesterday:

Burton Ion: Maybe my old ones aren't as worn out as I thought, because a new pair felt just about as soft. Comfy but not what I'm looking for. Couldn't find a pair of Driver X locally.

Ride Insano: These are probably a bit too aggressive. I couldn't even bend my knees into my usual riding position and could barely jump. Tried on a pair of Lassos too but they were too soft.

32 TM2: Looks great, but uncomfortable and I think I'd prefer Boa or speed lacing over traditional lacing.

K2 Thraxis: Fit well and seem just stiff enough. I like the velcro strap at the top of the liner and the third Boa that holds your heel down. Probably gonna pick up a pair of these tonight.

Forgot to try on the Salomons yesterday - I'll give those a shot too. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow talon have been my go to boots for years now. 

I think they might be nidecker talons next year.... not sure if there will be a full transition or not. Either way, great boot.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Argo said:


> Flow talon have been my go to boots for years now.
> 
> I think they might be nidecker talons next year.... not sure if there will be a full transition or not. Either way, great boot.



Did you wear a half size smaller than your mondo in the talons? I almost grabbed a pair the other day (one of they few boots that don’t crush my instep), but I felt I needed a half size smaller than my mondo. Which of course they didn’t have in stock.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear a half size smaller than my US street shoe size but my mondo matches up as with what I wear in snowboard boots. 

I am 12 street shoes, 11.5 flow talon. 29.5 mondo/45 euro


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

You could buy the Life plus (green foam) liner for the new Ions - it will stiffen things up. Maybe even just get this liner to throw into your old Ions - all for ~150!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

lernr said:


> You could buy the Life plus (green foam) liner for the new Ions - it will stiffen things up. Maybe even just get this liner to throw into your old Ions - all for ~150!


The stiffer green foam liner is the Infinite Ride liner. The Life Plus is the softer/cushier black one.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Pointy Deity said:


> Tried on some boots yesterday:
> 
> Burton Ion: Maybe my old ones aren't as worn out as I thought, because a new pair felt just about as soft. Comfy but not what I'm looking for. Couldn't find a pair of Driver X locally.
> 
> ...


Surprised at the pairing of 'soft' and 'Ions' but to each their own. A fine choice, sir.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

robotfood99 said:


> Surprised at the pairing of 'soft' and 'Ions' but to each their own. A fine choice, sir.


I also found that the ions were on the soft side of the stiff spectrum. The newer driver x are softer than years past too actually.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Argo said:


> I also found that the ions were on the soft side of the stiff spectrum. The newer driver x are softer than years past too actually.




Compared to your Talons, softer for sure. I am only 150 so what’s stiff enough for me might not be for the heavier set.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats the truth. Talons are perfect.

For stiff boots the Ride Insanos still feel like ski boots to me. Lol


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

I wound up buying the K2 Thraxis. Will report back with a review soon!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> The stiffer green foam liner is the Infinite Ride liner. The Life Plus is the softer/cushier black one.


^
You are absolutely right, thanks for correcting!

OP - good luck with the new boots, seem like a fine choice!


----------



## alx9898 (Jan 13, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> The stiffer green foam liner is the Infinite Ride liner. The Life Plus is the softer/cushier black one.


Does anyone know if Burton discontinued the Infinite Ride liner? Just got some Ions. I like them, super comfy and seem responsive enough, but I would like them a little stiffer. I can't find anyone with the Infinite Ride liner in stock.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

alx9898 said:


> Does anyone know if Burton discontinued the Infinite Ride liner? Just got some Ions. I like them, super comfy and seem responsive enough, but I would like them a little stiffer. I can't find anyone with the Infinite Ride liner in stock.


Buy an Intuition Powerwrap aftermarket liner and heat mold it. It will stiffen up your Ions and even make them more comfy.


----------



## alx9898 (Jan 13, 2018)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Buy an Intuition Powerwrap aftermarket liner and heat mold it. It will stiffen up your Ions and even make them more comfy.


Awesome. Thank you for the tip!


----------

